# "13 Seconds" gets picked up by Lions Gate!!!



## VtheVamp (Apr 27, 2004)

For those of you who dont know 13 Seconds is an awesome indie movie by RainStorm Pictures and Jeff Thomas. Read review HERE. Well I just got word from Jeff that Lions Gate has picked up the movie and it is set out for a release this Halloween!!

And to coincide with the release we at www.VampsChaos.tkwill be having a contest!!! Details to come soon!!

YAY!!!! I am so happy for Jeff!!


----------

